# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Брандмауэр Windows Vista

## SDA

После того как Microsoft выпустила общественную версию Windows Vista Beta 2, небольшое сообщество Beta-тестеров расширилось за счет большого количества людей, желающих оценить и “сесть за руль” новой ОС, чтобы самим убедиться в улучшениях организации работы, сделанных компанией Microsoft.

Пока рано говорить о каких-либо результатах, но c уверенностью можно сказать, что с Windows Vista связываются очень большие ожидания. Без сомнения, в Windows Vista Beta 2 появились новые особенности, которые созданы для того, чтобы поразить пользователя. Одна из наиболее ожидаемых возможностей, включенных в общественную Beta 2 - новый брандмауэр Windows, который является всесторонним средством межсетевой защиты, обеспечивающим контроль, как за входящим, так и за исходящим трафиком. По сравнению с брандмауэром Windows XP, который обеспечивал лишь контроль над входящим трафиком, брандмауэр Windows Vista является большим шагом вперед в области безопасности.

Для большинства пользователей Windows Vista Beta 2, единственное значимое различие между этими двумя брандмауэрами (Vista и XP) будет ......... хм, правда, большинство пользователей не увидят различия, потому что брандмауэр в Windows Vista Beta 2 работает так же, как и в Windows XP, блокируя лишь входящий трафик по умолчанию. Панель управления брандмауэра в Windows Vista Beta 2 почти идентична панели Windows XP, с единственным различием, заключающимся в формулировке – опция "Блокировать все программы" ("Block all Programs") заменена на "Не разрешать исключения" ("Don't allow Exceptions"), эффект остался тот же самый.
Читать дальше http://www.winline.ru/vista/reviews/1899.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

